# Slumber Party



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Some good principles from Emily . ...


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for posting that. I really like her training techniques and have adopted several of them already. She's a wonderful inspiration!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Great video!


----------

